# New Required Restroom signage



## cda (May 29, 2018)




----------



## steveray (May 29, 2018)

Not in braille....or spanish or swahili or whatever


----------



## cda (May 29, 2018)

steveray said:


> Not in braille....or spanish or swahili or whatever




Oh no, discriminating already


----------



## mark handler (Jun 11, 2018)

cda said:


> Oh no, discriminating already


*Whatever*


----------

